# finding a surrogate



## janesmith488 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi everyone

I am at a bit of a loss in trying to find a surrogate. I have tried the ads but am not having much luck and can't afford to join a surrogacy group. Where do you find an honest and genuine surrogate? I need help 

Jane
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Unfortunately you can't advertise for a surrogate and she can't advertise her services so it is v difficult ,unless you know someone or join a group like COTS or one of the other surrogacy groups- but they don't all charge is my understanding.  Good luck


----------



## janesmith488 (Jun 15, 2009)

I had a quick look on the free ads and got quite a few emails back but as you said most did not come across as being genuine and the rest didn't seem to know what it was all about which worried me. we've been ttc for years now and this is all so sad. I feel at a loss that i can't even find a suitable surrogate let alone begin to start the rest of the journey  
Jane
x


----------



## luski (Jan 4, 2004)

please dont give up hope we have bin ttc 11yrs & have spent 4-5 yrs looking at surrogacy

                        we have now found r special angle after a very very long journey. Dreams can come true 

                        & miracles can happen 

sendin lots of        

Tammy xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Like the other girls have said, please don't give up, have you tried family and friends ??.

Just wishing everyone could find an angel to make their dreams come true

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## janesmith488 (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks for the support. Unfortuently all the girls i know either haven't started their own families yet or i don't know them well enough to ask something like that from them. I don't know; i have so much love and support to give to a child; it just doesnt seems fair.

Jane
x


----------



## janesmith488 (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks for your reply. No I'm definately not giving up, no way! was just feeling very down for a couple of days but guess we all go through that. 

I don't plan to stop until i have that little baby in my arms, even then i'd probably go through it all again for number 2  

jane
x


----------



## SurroAngelUk1405 (Feb 19, 2009)

hey hun

surrogatemother.com is pretty good , it is more US based but there are alot of UK surros on there too
im with COTS and they have been great and new surrogates join everyday so if you can find the money it will all be worth while to join xx

/links


----------



## janesmith488 (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Do you mind me asking how you find COTS? I've read some of their literature and to be honest they came accross to me as being very surrogate friendly whilst prehaps loosing touch a bit with IPs point of view. What do you think
x


----------



## SurroAngelUk1405 (Feb 19, 2009)

my ips were the ones who got me to join its been fab support and as far as i know they are fine with my ips - i think there expenses can be broad but think this is the case with most of these places every situation has to be thought of so it can be discussed. but you  and the surro would just have to agree everything together you dont have to go by their 'rules' its just whatever youd both feel happy with really hth x


----------

